# OUTLANDER 1k wont start in gear



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

ok so when i first bought my outlander it would start in gear fine and everything, took it on 2 rides and it wouldnt start in gear anymore, so it had to go back to the dealer for a service so i told them the problem and i dropped it off and they said that the whole time it was there it started fine in gear and that "it just had some mud or something in it" now least to say i am not very impressed with the can am dealer here, best way to say it is they are kind of water heads..... but back on topic, when i went and got it they already had it running and loaded it up and went home and whent to back it off my truck what do ya know, wouldnt start in gear again, i guess i should have check before i took it home with me but does anyone have any suggestions on what the deal is?!?!?


----------



## rstuder (Oct 2, 2012)

i am pretty sure its something to do with a relay or its your neurtral overide switch. i have a brute force and its on the left handlebar in the starter box. just check and make sure that your switch is connected and inserted completely. i assume your bike would be in the same location or somewhere close.


----------



## rstuder (Oct 2, 2012)

the switch may be stuck in the closed postition, and when you press the brake its not opening like it should just a thought. (neutral overide switch) maybe someone with your bike will no more where it is.


----------

